# Which graphic card is suitable for my old P4 computer?



## tnjayadevan (Apr 25, 2011)

Hai,

I have a 4 year old computer with P4 Intel 915GV Chip set MSI Motherboard, FSB 533/800MHz. (more information *www.msi.com/product/mb/915GVM-V.html#/?div=Detail )also I have 1GB DDR 400MHz RAM. Now I am trying to install windows 7 on my computer. Please help me to choose a suitable graphic card (AGP/PCI) for my computer


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 25, 2011)

My advice - skip the graphic card and buy a new PC. If you dont want to buy a new one (or cannot buy one) then stick to Windows XP. Win7 requires more processing power, memory and GPU muscle which would undoubtedly cripple your computer apart from probably causing various driver and compatibility issues.
The availability of such cards is tiny and even if you do get a hold of one, it will amost certainly not be worth the money.


----------



## max_snyper (Apr 25, 2011)

IMO try to get hd4670 series (agp/pci)...there will be be slightly bottleneck, but not much.
im using hd4670 pci-e with p4 ht630 on 915gav board.
if you want to get better performance then...
1.Try to increase your ram at least 2gb.
2.Get a better psu...u need to get good power source to power your system
3.didnt mention your budget so cant suggest many option.. as for now
4.Win 7 needs good video card and more ram.
If you have a good budget then get a new pc (it will cost you 22~25k).


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> My advice - skip the graphic card and buy a new PC. If you dont want to buy a new one (or cannot buy one) then stick to Windows XP. Win7 requires more processing power, memory and GPU muscle which would undoubtedly cripple your computer apart from probably causing various driver and compatibility issues.
> The availability of such cards is tiny and even if you do get a hold of one, it will amost certainly not be worth the money.



+ 1, Since, your computer is too slow to run WIN 7, maybe it will not be able to extract even 70% of your Graphics card (say HD 4670 or 5670), better get a Dual Core computer from a store under 20K, and add HD 5670 1 GB DDR5, you will be more than happy to invest in a more powerful computer than P4. 


Hope you got your answer.


----------



## anuragdws (May 6, 2011)

U dont need any graphic card to run windows 7 on that machine. Just get a second hand ddr 1gb & thats enoughh. Don't waste money on graphic card. save money for a new system.

I have p4 3.06 ghz proccy + 2 gb ddr & it runs window 7 smoothly no issues at all. I had hd 4670 too but my psu could not handle it so i took it out.


----------

